#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  HPHT Petrophysicists for Aberdeen?

## ACTL

Currently looking for HPHT niche specialists for a global operator working in Aberdeen.

See More: HPHT Petrophysicists for Aberdeen?

----------

